# Moxie, you're such a Good boy



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So I'm gonna spend 5 seconds bragging abut my boy, Moxie. I'm a proud mommy.
Every Tuesday Nite at 8:00, Union Square 14th street, With all the distractions: 50 people watching, dogs/people/bikes/skateboards, etc. walking back and forth, heckling us and the dogs etc., we have an obedience class going on. 

It is all done on 15 foot leads (which is really hard for me...I have to buy (or have someone make for us) a much lighter lead because I have a tough time reeling it in and Moxie won't come in straight for fronts etc. because the leash is too heavy. And it's an hour class.

Anyway, he did a wonderful job of heeling. One of the things we had to do is serpentine around other people with their dogs sitting in heel position at their sides. It was amazing! He was really attentive. Except for some reason he didn't want to lie down (nervousness, possibly the vibration of the subway???He did fine last week, but this week refused to lie down on command.) We do all this verbally and then again, non verbal with only hand signals. sit stays stand stays with food distractions. it's a lot of fun and the trainer is also wonderful. 

I'm Proud of my little smarty pants. We're working towards doing rally (which we also are in class for, but need to get better at heeling with distractions), and competitive obedience one of these days. 

Here are a few shots. This little man was in between a large Briard Cosi and a Chocolate Lab, Very cute. If you're in NYC on Tuesday nights come down and meet us.
(three out of seven dogs belong to other trainers of various levels who have taken this class before. 
This is our first outdoor class and Moxie is def. in the top of his class, so I'm told by the pother trainers. 

Thanks for looking:
[attachment=53996:longsitstay.jpg]
[attachment=53997:sitstay2.jpg]
[attachment=53998:mox_training.jpg]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations Moxie Man and Leslie. The pictures are adorable! So, you're outside the park ?
xoxoxoxol


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to Moxie! What a good pup!

OMG, that 2nd photo is adorable...the size difference between Moxie & the other dog. :w00t:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 17 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792793


> Congratulations Moxie Man and Leslie. The pictures are adorable! So, you're outside the park ?
> xoxoxoxol[/B]


K:

Yes we are...Union Square, accross from coffee shop...come and meet us. It's fun. Hecktic, but a really great class. 
thanks

xxoo


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792804


> Congrats to Moxie! What a good pup!
> 
> OMG, that 2nd photo is adorable...the size difference between Moxie & the other dog. :w00t:[/B]


Thanks for your comments..yes they are very big..it's very cute. One issue is we've been training him to be less reactive with larger dogs, gain more confidence. He's great in a doggie daycare situ, but when on lead he would always want to say hello and growl if i didn't allow. It's been helpful and we're gong in the right direction.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Moxie, you are such a good boy! 

I'm so jealous. We completed obedience training but Casanova barely graduated. I can't imagine Casanova doing commands outside with so many distractions.

Super Congratulations!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! Love the photos!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Good work!


You never complete obedience training. One class is not enough, and you also miss some awesome socialization by not going through a couple of classes.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 17 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792837


> Good work!
> 
> 
> You never complete obedience training. One class is not enough, and you also miss some awesome socialization by not going through a couple of classes.[/B]


Sorry! I meant we completed Level I obedience class. Weirdly there are only two levels, yet we hardly learned anything! We're getting a private lesson tomorrow, so we'll ask the trainer how Casanova can get more trained like Moxie! Moxie's amazing!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792831


> Moxie, you are such a good boy!
> 
> I'm so jealous. We completed obedience training but Casanova barely graduated. I can't imagine Casanova doing commands outside with so many distractions.
> 
> Super Congratulations!![/B]


I couldn't agree more w/ Jackie:

Even though this is our first outdoor class, we took intermediate level 2 inside once and beginnng intermediate twice. however, dogs don't generalize. Outside it's a whole new ball of wax.

I always say that if i could have a Rally course in our small studio apartment in NYC, Mox would get his RN in 3 Trials. He's amazing at home. His positioning, heeling, fronts etc are perfect. But, as soon as you go to another location the whole game changes.
Take Cassanova to additional classes. You will see improvement, even if it's baby steps, in every class. I've learned to set my expectations way down. ( I could tend to be a perfectionist) and moxie surprises me me every time.

Thanks for the compliments...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement. All I have to say is kudos to you for your level of commitment to training Moxie. I started out wanting Casanova to be very well trained and rapidly that energy got depleted from grooming him, learning how to take care of him, going to playgroups, difficulty with training, etc. It takes alot to put forth that much effort regularly and I know you walk him alot too. Moxie is a very smart boy, but he also has a SUPER MOMMY!! 

p.s.: Your boots idea is awesome- does Moxie get mats in his leg hairs? I couldn't comb his out for days, but it really was awesome for not getting his legs dirty and he actually seemed to like wearing the boots better than going barefoot...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww....CONGRATULATIONS Mox!! You are doing so well, I am so proud of you!! :cheer: :dothewave: 

Auntie, I am always amazed at how SMART Mox is!!!! He really is very very intelligent!!!!! That is just incredible, really is..Mox is a super fast learner at everything! 

Mia says: "YAY Go Moxie!!!! Mommy says I need to be more like my half brother!" lol..


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 17 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792857


> Awww....CONGRATULATIONS Mox!! You are doing so well, I am so proud of you!! :cheer: :dothewave:
> 
> Auntie, I am always amazed at how SMART Mox is!!!! He really is very very intelligent!!!!! That is just incredible, really is..Mox is a super fast learner at everything!
> 
> Mia says: "YAY Go Moxie!!!! Mommy says I need to be more like my half brother!" lol..[/B]


Mox Says thanks Alice. Mia is a doll and is a smarty pretty pants too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jun 17 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792822


> QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 17 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792793





> Congratulations Moxie Man and Leslie. The pictures are adorable! So, you're outside the park ?
> xoxoxoxol[/B]


K:

Yes we are...Union Square, accross from coffee shop...come and meet us. It's fun. Hecktic, but a really great class. 
thanks

xxoo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe I'll bring Darla with me. She'll disrupt the whole class with her barking!
xoxoxo


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Moxie!!!! Congratulations!!!!
Oh what adorable pictures.  Your beautiful boy is a star.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 17 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792837


> Good work![/B]


thanks
Jackie, know where i can get a really long lead that is very thin? Cord is like that of a show lead?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.genuinedoggear.com/dog_training_lines.html


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That's awsome Leslie! Congrats to Moxie! Now....why can't Benjamin be more like Moxie?!?!?!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's sweet how he is looking up at you. Congrats to Moxie for being such a good student.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go Moxie!!!! :cheer: You and your Mommy make an awesome team!!!! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice! We enjoy our class every week. Our class moves around and we try out new locations constantly. One week we're at the park, then the shopping center, this week - the beach!!! It's a lot of work, but so worth it! Congrats to you and Moxie.


QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jun 18 2009, 05:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793146


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 17 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792837





> Good work![/B]


thanks
Jackie, know where i can get a really long lead that is very thin? Cord is like that of a show lead?
[/B][/QUOTE]


For my long line I went to Home Depot and bought a 100 ft nylon rope (super thin, super light) and also bought the little buckles (like at the ends of a leash) and cut the line in half and tied them to the buckle. I now have 2 - 50ft long lines for around $10-$15. :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.......You go Moxie!!! Puts my two to shame!! I know you are so proud of him. I love the pic of that great big (is it an Afgan Hound?) dog and beautiful little Moxie side by side. I'll bet he showed that dog up too!!!! Keep us up to date on him............. :good post - perfect 10: :Sooo cute: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for all your comments. And advice on where to get (or how to make) long leads. 

We love taking classes. Friday we're up in Portchester, White Plains, for rally. And hopefully we'll do another rally class in Central Park in a few weeks. 
We're also starting another obedience class where we focus strictly on more attention stuff on July 7th. Yes, we spend a lot of time training and It's a lot of work going to and fro, but as long as they think its all a huge game, then they love it. My experience has been that once you get started, at whatever level you're at, doesn't matter, they love to learn it all builds on itself.


----------

